# Amazing Saw For The Price........ Minus the Insert Plate



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

I appreciate this review as I'm in the market for a saw in this price range.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I have the same saw and I would of said what you said. Nice review

AJ


----------



## WoodyPete (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

good review. thanks for posting… especially about its ability to accept dado blade.


----------



## boutaswell (May 7, 2011)

My experience with this saw pretty much echoes WoodyPete's. Will have to check out the dado insert though; anything new to hang on to it. I'm still working on the wooden zero clearance but in the meantime, I'm also using a sled


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for a very good and informative review.

I evaluated and investigated this saw and almost bought one couple of years ago.
I came to the same conclusions as you confirmed about it being a good value.

I ran across a deal and bought the Craftsman 21833, (same as Ridgid R4512) for $409 instead.
I wish I had saved the extra $100 because the saw I got is a POS.


----------



## WillMat (Apr 8, 2012)

I have to agree with WoodyPete, it's a great saw for the price. The only fault I found was the blade out of alignment, where the back of the blade set closer to the fence by 0.010 inch. The saw I bought doesn't have an adjustment for this, like is shown in the manual, and the only way to adjust it, is to shim the trunnion blocks. I checked this measurement using the miter slots, and a dial indicator. The blade actually had no runout to it, it was good and flat.


----------



## Bradpaulp (Mar 18, 2014)

I just picked this saw up and very happy with it minus the weird insert plate. Anyone ever make a zci for this? Be very happy to see results and how you did it.


----------

